# Meguiar's Endurance Tire Gel application....?



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Confused 

This stuff has always clung like "sh1t to a blanket'. And i literally previously wiped onto cleaned sidewalls with a small loaded sponge and left it. But just got some Michelin PS4's - with seemingly super slick sidewalls - and i seem to now have most of it up the car bodywork, roof and windows :lol: with that same application technique.

I've seen a few posts of old where people had trouble with some (?) of these modern tyre's (R888's, Pilot Sports, Michelin PS4's etc)

Do i need to apply much more carefully / thinly on these tyres, apply - leave a while and buff off any excess or......?

Ta.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That’s what I do. I’ll buff it off with a clean MF last thing at night after it’s soaked in. Some tyres just don’t take well to certain products though. Maybe try one of the sold called semi permanent dressing like Adams/Geon. Or even the much nicer to use but not was durable water based dressings such as PERL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

do people still use this on tyres?

it should be renamed, plastic fantastic for your trim!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I use it and have never had any sling from it (and I don't buff it). I currently use it on....well they are Pirelli All Season tires, just can't remember what they called. I've used them on Toyo TR1's Eagle F1's.

I don't usually drive the car the same day I've applied it so maybe that gives it time to cure? Not sure, just thinking.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve found it likes certain tyres and not others. 

My application method (for all tyre dressings) is to apply via a small sponge, dab at 12 / 3 / 6 & 9 o’clock position, then wipe in between and spread around. Works well and you don’t over apply. 

With Megs, I’ve found if you leave it for 30-60 minutes or so, then quick wipe over with an old microfibre cloth, removes any excess. 

Also worth noting - if you’ve new tyres, they need a really good, deep clean before applying anything.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll also add that when I run out of this I am giving CarPro Perl a go as it looks so easy to apply...but I've had this bottle of Endurance for years as I don't do it every wash, so maybe they changed the formula too?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Endurance is horrific to use and an absolute dust magnet, but one of it's better uses is those stubborn tyres (some mentioned earlier) which do not like water based dressings. If Endurance ain't sticking, I've not found much else to with the exception of tyre coatings from the like of Tuf Shine, Optimum or Black Pearl.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I use a cut down paint brush thin coats plus work it in. Let if fully dry or 2 thin coats, we have seen problems with some rubber for whatever reason. I use PB Trim Tire or AS Highstyle.

John Tht.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

It’s certain tyres it does this on as mentioned earlier. I’ve not had it but noticed on my new a Toyos it wasn’t drying at all.....I just wiped them off with a Microfibre which leaves a nice sheen.
Regards
Paul


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Cheers for all the thoughts chaps.

**New tyre's were APC'd within an inch of their life before application.....

Previously i'd slapped it on most rubber with no issues. To be fair perhaps i'd taken liberties and got away with it (?) Either way these deffo require a little more care and attention. 

And the 'less is more' mantra applies as often is the case ! Also; working in well; leaving for a while and then buffing off excess worked a treat. Looks great too...not so shiny and artificial. Tried it last night and the tyre's looked as good as any i've done looking back. And a drive in to work this morning has left my bodywork etc as it was with no fling at all.

Thanks again all.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I used this stuff for years and then found Carpro Perl, never looked back.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

scooobydont said:


> I used this stuff for years and then found Carpro Perl, never looked back.


I used megs for years too, then found Perl, but still use Megs Endurance.

It's a marmite product for sure. As in marmite, I love Megs too. To me I can't understand what it is that people don't like about it. It never slings for me and is easy peasy to apply. Heck I've even used it on manky mini trim.

It's one of the few products that is a permanent keeper, not to be replaced.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> I used megs for years too, then found Perl, but still use Megs Endurance.
> 
> It's a marmite product for sure. As in marmite, I love Megs too. To me I can't understand what it is that people don't like about it. It never slings for me and is easy peasy to apply. Heck I've even used it on manky mini trim.
> 
> It's one of the few products that is a permanent keeper, not to be replaced.


Me too. It's messy to remove, does 'Brown over time....so needs removing - but does its job well. Perl is an ace product I use on some interior / under the hood exclusively. Exterior wise for me; there's far far longer lasting products. Winter time it's life is measured in hours in terms of retaining a decent finish....


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

pxr5 said:


> I used megs for years too, then found Perl, but still use Megs Endurance.
> 
> It's a marmite product for sure. As in marmite, I love Megs too. To me I can't understand what it is that people don't like about it. It never slings for me and is easy peasy to apply. Heck I've even used it on manky mini trim.
> 
> It's one of the few products that is a permanent keeper, not to be replaced.


Those who say it slings are not applying it correctly.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> I used megs for years too, then found Perl, but still use Megs Endurance.
> 
> It's a marmite product for sure. As in marmite, I love Megs too. To me I can't understand what it is that people don't like about it. It never slings for me and is easy peasy to apply. Heck I've even used it on manky mini trim.
> 
> It's one of the few products that is a permanent keeper, not to be replaced.


The reason i only use it on plastics is it works there

tried on tyres but with tyres that have lots of lines, it barely spreads at all, so you use so much for little reward


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I appreciate this may not be too helpful but heres my 2 cents nonetheless!

I have the exact same tyres as you, around 2 months old and I find Megs Endurance to be absolutely fine! I use their own tyre shine applicator (great until you bust the sponge off the handle and have to glue it back in) and ive really loaded it up before with no sling! I wish I could convey how I apply it but honestly, I just slap it on! 

I have always let it sit for a while which is maybe where my success comes in. I usually dry the car, do the tyre shine and then go in for windows and a QD on the paint. Maybe by the time i've done this, the gel has settled a bit and then doesnt sling?

I also have Car Pro Perl and I quite like that too. Easier to apply but I do find it didnt last as long


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I don’t get it slinging, but if I park with the wheels not dead ahead, then brush against one, it transfers to clothing, and is almost impossible to get off. If anyone else has this, the only stuff I could find to remove it is WD40.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm another long time user of Megs Endurance and have no sling problems at all, as others have said, if it's slings then you're over applying and it will happen with all dressings, not just Megs.
With regards to PERL, does it last any longer than a couple of days.....or less if it gets wet in the rain??


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It does wash off very quickly even when applied neat. Looks very good though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

And that is my main bug bear with PERL, the amount of rain we have, I like my tyre dressing to last longer than 48 hours. I'm currently trying out Car Chems red tyre gel, really pleased with the look and longevity of it so far, and no sling :thumb:


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

scooobydont said:


> I used this stuff for years and then found Carpro Perl, never looked back.


I really do not like this stuff at all. The merest sign of moisture and it mottles. Gave mine away, one of the worst products I hav ever tried.


----------

